# Which bike to buy (Time world star, Pinarello prince, Scott addict



## poiter_010101 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
It is time to buy a new frame and I can't make my mind up. I am tossing up between a Time VXRS World Star, Pinarello prince, or a Scott addict R1. 

I know that the Time is very expensive whilst the Scott is reasonably cheap. I have read no reviews on the bikes except for the Pinarello prince which they said was a good allround bike but would not recomend it for sprinting. I am going to build the bike up from the gound with Sram red. Currently I own a Look 595 Ultra which is a great bike but I am just after something new.

I am 6ft2, slim build and race Cat 1 in Australia. I would say that I am a sprinter if I had to classify what type of rider I am, however I can generally perform well on hills etc as well. I am looking for a light, stiff, responsive bike that will perform well in all situations. I am also after something that probably not be outdated when 2009 models come out. If anyone could let me know how the above bikes ride, or any alternatives they think would be better, that would be great. Thanks guys and happy ridding. 

Cheers


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

the addict is the frame for you, stiff as the ultra and lighter because of the HMX carbon.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Time....if you wallet allows,


----------

